# Best process for gold plated boards?



## Wingedcloud (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello fellow refiners,

Quick question: got some of the gold plated boards shown in the picure.




I was thinking about the best process to get the gold from these. Thought about AP, dilute nitric to get gold foils or straight AR.

Can some give some opinion on the best approach?

Also, anyone knows of a good process to get rid of that visible glue traces on the full golden side of the board? Like to work with clean material.

Thanks !!

Winged.


----------



## archeonist (Oct 7, 2019)

For the glue I would recommend acetone and me personal would use AP and not straight AR for the gold, I like to keep my gold solution as clean as possible. Dilute nitric is also an option if you can get your nitric cheap, and it is also a very quick method.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Oct 8, 2019)

archeonist said:


> For the glue I would recommend acetone and me personal would use AP and not straight AR for the gold, I like to keep my gold solution as clean as possible. Dilute nitric is also an option if you can get your nitric cheap, and it is also a very quick method.


Hey archeonist, 

What exactly is cheap nitric? I always wonder everytime I see it written in the forum?

Winged


----------



## archeonist (Oct 8, 2019)

Nitric that you don't have to pay much for


----------



## Dpetes (Oct 9, 2019)

Search for PMN or poor mans nitric.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 9, 2019)

I vote for the so-called AP process. Cheap, effective and minimal labor. If all your boards are like the one in the pic AP is perfect for them.

I'd not worry about the glue traces, too much trouble to remove and once the gold foils are lifted off the copper as it dissolves the next step will put the foils into solution and leave the glue bits to be filtered out.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 9, 2019)

I wouldn't do anything till you've tried a sample in dilute Nitric.


----------



## Pix (Oct 9, 2019)

Nine or Ten years ago I was taught the "Uncle Cy" method, by The One & Only "SilverPro" a great refiner & even better person, God bless him. Anyway hands down it's by far & away the easiest/fastest & cheapest method to strip plated Au from about anything. I'm not recommending it for anybody without proper hands on training & a licensed building obviously. You asked for the easiest method & that's it period especially for large quantities where even heavily diluted heated Nitric gets to be too expensive. 

*BE SAFE BE LEGAL BUT MOST OF ALL BE REAL*


----------



## Wingedcloud (Oct 10, 2019)

anachronism said:


> I wouldn't do anything till you've tried a sample in dilute Nitric.



Hey anachronism, 

Did it. Works. It's gold :lol:

Winged.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Oct 10, 2019)

Pix said:


> Nine or Ten years ago I was taught the "Uncle Cy" method, by The One & Only "SilverPro" a great refiner & even better person, God bless him. Anyway hands down it's by far & away the easiest/fastest & cheapest method to strip plated Au from about anything. I'm not recommending it for anybody without proper hands on training & a licensed building obviously. You asked for the easiest method & that's it period especially for large quantities where even heavily diluted heated Nitric gets to be too expensive.
> 
> *BE SAFE BE LEGAL BUT MOST OF ALL BE REAL*



Hello Pix, 

I don't have ANY knowledge on how to work with cyanide safely, so I don't even consider it, although I am aware that it is the best method for gold plating. 
Your signature says it all. 

Winged.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2019)

Wingedcloud said:


> *I don't have ANY knowledge on how to work with cyanide safely, so I don't even consider it,* although I am aware that it is the best method for gold plating.
> Your signature says it all.
> 
> Winged.



So why limit yourself- when you acknowledge it's the best way? Learn.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2019)

Wingedcloud said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't do anything till you've tried a sample in dilute Nitric.
> ...



that's not quite what I meant.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Oct 11, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Wingedcloud said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't have ANY knowledge on how to work with cyanide safely, so I don't even consider it,* although I am aware that it is the best method for gold plating.
> ...



In due time, I will. Is there any trustworthy topic on the forum about it you can point out ?



anachronism said:


> Wingedcloud said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



What did you mean?

Winged


----------

